# Who's cooking what for Super Bowl



## john pen (Jan 28, 2005)

Who's cooking what for Super Bowl. Thought if I started this thread early enough it'll give us time to "borrow" each others ideas...

Im cranking up the aggravation maker (also known as my Brinkman smoker) and doing a butt and a ton of ABT's. My ABT's are made the usual way (cut in half, stuffed with cream cheese) but I use a bacon chedder cheese to top it, then wrap it with a thinly sliced beef before wrapping it in bacon. Just takes it up to another level...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm thinking about taking a couple of flats and cooking the hell out of them to make "burnt ends". Folks seem to like them better than regular brisket. Woody


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

Doing six racks of baby back ribs for a party at a friend's house. Various sauces, some dry. Texas BBQ Rub#1 and Fatz's Pig Powder for rubs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Doing six racks of baby back ribs for a party at a friend's house. Various sauces, some dry. Texas BBQ Rub#1 and Fatz's Pig Powder for rubs.


Ditto!!! 'Cept the party's at my house!!   8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

ABT's  and sausages on the smoker,

wings in the deep fryer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

4 butts for the firehouse. I have to feed 30 or so. 2 butts to be done with Fatz's pig powder (YES it came today) 2 with Mr. Brown. Maybe I'm gonna do a 5th butt to freeze and save when I see my son. He is hopefully flying through here with a 12 hour layover before heading to Afganistan!!!


----------



## ROB O (Jan 28, 2005)

I've promised my family and friends not to go near anything sharp, hot or combustiible for 48 hours before and 48 hours after the game.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":j3cbpw6i]Doing six racks of baby back ribs for a party at a friend's house. Various sauces, some dry. Texas BBQ Rub#1 and Fatz's Pig Powder for rubs.


Ditto!!! 'Cept the party's at my house!!   8)[/quote:j3cbpw6i]

Bill,
     Are you gonna send directions or what?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

Good idea Rob...Ribs for me!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":243q26la][quote="Bruce B":243q26la]Doing six racks of baby back ribs for a party at a friend's house. Various sauces, some dry. Texas BBQ Rub#1 and Fatz's Pig Powder for rubs.


Ditto!!! 'Cept the party's at my house!!   8)[/quote:243q26la]

Bill,
     Are you gonna send directions or what?[/quote:243q26la]
Follow the sun, Larry!  :smt023


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2005)

Some butts and a brisket.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 29, 2005)

Superbowl? What day is it on this year? <Shawn covers his head and ducks>


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Always on a Sunday evening, Shawn


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Canadian!!  They have their own brand of "Football" up there...ya know, where the shelps who can't make the NFL go and play on a 300 yard field!

And don't bring me that Doug Flutie crap either!!! :smt019  :smt068


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Ahhh, the superbowl!  The anniversary of my first WSM experience (or any smoking experience, for that matter). Last year it was a gigantic brisket and some ribs.  This year----I'm not sure yet!
> 
> BUT...the ABTs sound like a great start.
> 
> Will it be smoking or grilling, or a combo?  Dunno!




Susan, we all remember "our first time." Mine was Christmas Eve. I turned out a brisket that could've served better as a mud-flap on one of Greg's trucks!!!! Everybody smiled and choked it down. I knew it sucked though! Problem was, I was using an electric Brinkmann, in December, and cooking by _time_ instead of internal temp! Well, the temp on that piece of shit Brinkmann, never got above 200, and was as low as 175! After a couple of those type of cooks, I bought a log burner and the first brisket I did on that? Almost made me cry!!!!!!!! Memories, like the corners of my mind................


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Trailers Woodie....trailers....not trucks!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Trailers , Schmailers! Woodberg


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

:ghug:


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 29, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Always on a Sunday evening, Shawn


 Sometimes I watch it. I usually find out about it the 'day of' thanks to my Sunday paper.

Not much of a sports fan here but Candian game has 3 downs instead of four on a 10 yard longer and somewhat wider field (not 300 yards Greg :roll making the games usually of lower score than NFL games. Punting and field goals are even more important than in NFL I think. I prefer the NFL games because of this. Two downs, punt, two downs punt is kinda lame. Good return.  Oh wow, they made a first down. Two downs, try for a field goal.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Trailers Woodie....trailers....not trucks!!


 Greg-ie's company only makes the _ass end_.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

And what a fine ass-end it is!!! 8)  Not like thoes POS Freightshakers ya'll build!  Almost brought down the whole Class 8 industry all by yourselves...Damn Jim Hebee


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> And what a fine ass-end it is!!! 8)  Not like thoes POS Freightshakers ya'll build!  Almost brought down the whole Class 8 industry all by yourselves...Damn Jim Hebee


Damn Jim Hebee is right.
Now he's messing up Seagrave Fire Trucks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2005)

what's a jolly portabello?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2005)

Why it's a happy mushroom, of course! :-D  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a happy mushrooms, but a friend of mine sure gets happy from mushrooms.

  She once told me she was a mushroom, cause it work we keep her in the dark and feed her sh@%*.


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2005)

I recently read that you should remove the 'gills' from the portabello cap with a spoon before cooking.  I've always just left them.  I'll give removal a try though.

I just brush them with EVOO and throw on the grill.  Take them off and sprinkle blue cheese all over them.  Yuuuuuummmmie


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 4, 2005)

Chris,

You remove the gills to prevent a sauce from turning grey. On the grill leave the gills.

Uncle Al


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 4, 2005)

Ya oughta try them marinated in Italian salad dressing before grilling and then top with grated cheese !!!!!!!

Uncle Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith are you making BBQ or hot chocolate?


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith
Sounds good, would use New Mexican chili pepper for chili powder and add turbinado sugar, will have to give it a try.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm hearing more and more about chocolate in chili recipes, and now rubs and marinades for other meats.....anybody tried that?


----------



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

Welll I know I promised not to go near anything sharp, hot, or combustible but.....   Mirculously....  my guru repaired itself.....   my butcher called and said he had a 14. 5. lb full brisket a customer hadn't picked up and Icould have it for $20 .....  and it's supposed to get close to 50 degees today no wind.

So I'm cooking a 14.5 lb brisket and an 8 lb chuck roast.

Used the  rib rub FATZ posted on both.  mustard slathered the chuck roast.

Gonna put 'em on around 10 PM.  Intend to make a back cut brisket just before foiling the flat and make burnt ends out of the back cut.

In another omen of good fortune turns out the saran wrap I bought was green.

Guru repairs istself, 50 degrees no wind, $20 brisket, green saran wrap.  Guess this means Philly wins!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Guru repairs istself, 50 degrees no wind, $20 brisket, green saran wrap.  Guess this means Philly wins!!!!!!




I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="ROB O":1fg3gs35]
> 
> Guru repairs istself, 50 degrees no wind, $20 brisket, green saran wrap.  Guess this means Philly wins!!!!!!




I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D[/quote:1fg3gs35]

No really.  The guru repaired itself. :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2005)

Keith I was busting your chops!  I am anxious to try a rub like that in the future!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 6, 2005)

I picked up 20 lbs of fresh boneless skinless chicken breasts on sale yesterday ... I'm going to trim, pre-freeze then portion and vac-pac. If I have time I'm gonna try making some chicken fingers this afternoon, though I don't have a deep fryer. I'm thinking to pan fry them in canola oil.

For supper I'm going to bread and fry breast pieces (halved horizontally if too thick) then cover them in marinara sauce I made yesterday (will add green pepper and mushrooms), top with mozza cheese, then bake them 'till the cheese is brown and eat it with pasta, marinara sauce, garlic toast and ceaser salad.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just pulled the meat off the pit:

butts @ 10 hrs
briskets (flats) @ 7.5 hours

foiled and sitting in a cooler for slicing / chopping around 6:30 . Beans in the oven . Gonna pull them at about 5:00. They're in cast iron so they'll stay hot for several hundred years! Carting it over to the smoke shop to feed a bunch of old buddies! Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2005)

Heaven forbid you should feed me, right?  

Wish I could cook butts in 10hrs and briskets in 7.5hrs.


----------



## john pen (Feb 6, 2005)

Just pulled my butt (PORK BUTT !!!) off ...12 hours..small butt around 6 to 7 lbs..ABT's are about 15 min away from being done, then the last batch of ABT's go on with sausage....hoping to eat between 6 and 7......long night ..lots of beer and even caught a few hours sleep this am...

Good times....


----------



## ROB O (Feb 6, 2005)

Pulled my brisket at 10:45.  Go figure 12 hours for a 14.5 Lb brisket.

Point section is still on the smoker.  Going to put the cubed burnt ends in Bullseye and honey.

Chuck roast is up to 185. 

Made a Carolina mustard sauce and an Alabama White Sauce.  Plan to also make a Bone Suckin sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn, 10 hour butts!!! Mine were on for 19 hours. I foiled them at 170*. As soon as all 5 hit 190*, I let the WSM run at 175*. I took the butts off and placed in cooler at 3:30, Removed and pulled at 8:15 and they were still burning hot. This was my first cook for a large crowd (30). I hid 1 butt in my cooler and gave that to a buddy of mine. The crowd was fighting for the leftovers to take home with them. Us northerns don't see BBQ around here  :-D


----------



## john pen (Feb 7, 2005)

they mowed through 75 abt's and I served my best butt yet...! Is it Friday yet ? Gonna do a do either a brisket next friday, or I may try a chuck roast..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> So I guess the PigPowder was OK?



Man...you know it. Having some leftovers tonight...can't wait!


----------

